# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Dwangstoornissen/Obsessief Compulsieve Stoornissen(OCS) - Artikels

## Agnes574

*Dwangstoornissen/Obsessief Compulsieve Stoornissen(OCS)*

Iedereen heeft wel zo z'n eigen gewoontes en rituelen op een dag. Dat biedt ons op de een of andere manier veiligheid. Daar is niets geks aan. Een keer controleren of de deur dicht zit, of een keer extra je handen wassen omdat je denkt iets vies te hebben aangeraakt is vrij normaal. Wanneer het een obsessie (gedwongen gedachtes) wordt met daaruit vloeiend gedwongen handelingen (compulsies) spreken we van dwangstoornissen. Dit wordt ook wel Obsessief Compulsieve Stoornissen(OCS) genoemd. Deze gedachtes en handelingen komen steeds terug in korte periodes en zijn gekoppeld aan angst. Elke keer twijfel je aan jezelf of je de deur wel dicht hebt gedaan en controleert dit meerdere malen achter elkaar. Je bent bang dat er anders makkelijk iemand bij je in kan breken.

Nog meer voorbeelden van obsessies en compulsies zijn:
- Smetvrees waarbij je bang bent dat je vies of ziek wordt. Je gaat dan jezelf veel wassen, veel poetsen, naar de dokter gaan ter geruststelling en je eigen lichaam vaak controleren op aandoeningen en ziektes.
- Denken dat je niet perfect bent en bepaalde dingen niet netjes of goed doet. Dan kun je een handeling herhalen of heel lang bezig zijn met iets.
- Spullen verzamelen. 
- Alles moet symetrie zijn, waardoor alles in den treure op de goed plek moet liggen/staan.

Het kan zijn dat de handeling even rust biedt, maar dat is nooit voor lang. Dan wordt de handeling weer herhaalt. Al deze gedachtes en handelingen kunnen een visuele cirkel worden waardoor je niet meer weet waar het begonnen is en wanneer je het kunt eindigen. 

*Oorzaak*
Er zijn verschillende theorieën over de oorzaak, maar feitelijk gezien is er niet veel over bekend. Het komt in bepaalde families meer voor dan in andere. Dus daaruit kun je concluderen dat het erfelijk kan zijn. Verder komt een dwangstoornis vaak voor als iemand daarvoor een drukke periode heeft gehad of na een schokkende gebeurtenis.

*Risico's*
Een dwangstoornis kan iemands leven helemaal beïnvloeden. Je komt de deur niet meer uit of het duurt uren voordat je weg kan gaan. Ook kan het zijn dat iemand met smetvrees tot bloedens toe de handen wast. Wanneer je het nog niet zo lang hebt, is het goed te behandelen. Wanneer het al langere tijd aanwezig is, raakt het diepgeworteld en moeilijker te behandelen.

*Behandeling*
De combinatie van medicatie en psychotherapie blijken de dwang te doen verminderen. Beiden zijn gericht om de angst aan te pakken die de drijfveer is voor de gedwongen handeling. Bijvoorbeeld als iemand smetvrees heeft, zal de angst zijn om ziek te worden. Medicatie is gericht op deze angts. Je kunt dan denken aan bepaalde antidepressiva, zoals SSRI (benzodiazepine). Het effect is merkmaar na ongeveer 3 maanden. Als de medicatie wordt gestaakt kan er een terugval ontstaan. Onder de angst om ziek te worden zit echter nog een diepere angst, bijvoorbeeld angst om dood te gaan. Aan deze angst wordt gewerkt binnen de psychotherapie. Je kunt dan denken aan Cognitieve therapie en Gedragstherapie. 

*Links bij dit artikel*
- Depressie en antidepressiva - Artikel http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...ead.php?t=5096
- gezondheid.be http://www.gezondheid.be/index.cfm?f...rt&art_id=1893
- e-gezondheid.be http://www.e-gezondheid.be/lijdt-u-a...s/actueel/1505

----------


## Agnes574

Ik tel inwendig constant dingen ... soms om zot van te worden  :Frown: ,
van de andere dingen heb ik gelukkig geen last, dus hopelijk is het een voorbijgaand iets!

----------


## Agnes574

*Trichotillomanie: om je de haren uit het hoofd te rukken!*




> Trichotillomanie is een psychologische stoornis die verwant is met de zogenaamde obsessief-compulsieve stoornissen (OCS) en gekenmerkt wordt door de drang om zijn haren uit te rukken. In de zwaarste gevallen gaat het om een zware handicap. Deze aandoening wordt nog altijd stiefmoederlijk behandeld door de psychiatrie, en er wordt ook weinig of geen onderzoek naar verricht.


Bron:
e-gezondheid.be

----------


## annika

Heb hier jaren vanaf ik kind was last van gehad.Elke dag de badkamer schoonmaken, handdoeken recht leggen op kleur, voordeur 10 keer nakijken op die wel op slot zat, erg lastig en zeer vermoeiend, na jarenlange therapie in combinatie met Efexor is het bijna helemaal weg, het blijft opletten.Nu word ik onderzocht door mijn psychologe op verdenking van een vorm van autisme, hier schijnt het dwanggedrag ook bij te passen.
Al met al een groot gevecht.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Annika,
Fijn dat de drang bijna helemaal weg is  :Smile: 
Wanneer word je onderzocht op een vorm van autisme?
Heel veel stsrkte!

----------


## annika

Hallo bedankt voor je berichtje.
Volgende week vrijdag moet ik een toets doen , en gesprek met mijn eigen psychologe en een psycholoog gespecialiseerd in autisme.
Aan de ene kant ben ik blij dat er een diagnose is, en aan de andere kant voelt het niet goed autist geeft me een vervelend gevoel.
Moet 26 mei ook geopereerd worden aan mijn bijschildklier en misschien schildklier, maar dit moet onder volledige narcose, en je raad het al wel denk ik,.
Dan ben ik de controle kwijt, en dus PANIEK.

veel groetjes
Anita

----------


## Agnes574

> Heb hier jaren vanaf ik kind was last van gehad.Elke dag de badkamer schoonmaken, handdoeken recht leggen op kleur, voordeur 10 keer nakijken op die wel op slot zat, erg lastig en zeer vermoeiend, na jarenlange therapie in combinatie met Efexor is het bijna helemaal weg, het blijft opletten.Nu word ik onderzocht door mijn psychologe op verdenking van een vorm van autisme, hier schijnt het dwanggedrag ook bij te passen.
> Al met al een groot gevecht.


Ik herken mezelf deels in je verhaal ... ook een dwang-neurose gehad; idd zéér vermoeiend!! Gelukkig ben ik ervan af.. enkel door AD-gebruik!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Anita,
Begrijpelijk dat het dubbel voelt, zo'n labeltje is niet fijn, maar aan andere kant krijg je meer inzicht wat je verder kan helpen...
Heel veel sterkte alvast gewenst voor de operatie! 

Hey Agnes,
Fijn dat jij van de dwang-neurose af bent, geeft goede hoop voor anderen  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvs

Beste lezers,
Vorige week is bij uitgeverij Nieuw Amsterdam het boek *Slaaf van mijn gedachten* verschenen dat ik heb geschreven over dwangstoornissen. Voor het boek heb ik twee jaar lang een patiënte (Maaike) met smetvrees en controledwang gevolgd. Verder heb ik negen maanden meegelopen bij de speciale angst- en dwangpoli van het AMC Amsterdam. De belangrijkste conclusie: aan een dwangstoornis is in de meeste gevallen prima wat te doen! Maar dan moet je wel de juiste hulpverlener vinden. 
Als je benieuwd bent naar het verhaal van Maaike, als je meer wilt weten over de oorzaak en behandeling van dwang of als je benieuwd bent hoe de behandeling bij een afdeling psychiatrie eraan toegaat, kun je hier het boek bestellen: 
http://www.bol.com/nl/p/nederlandse-...411/index.html
Veel sterkte allemaal!
Marte van Santen

----------


## sofia123

ik kijk constant rond, en check alles verschillende keren. Ik kom meermaals aan mijn zakken om te kijken of alles er nog in zit. is dit nu echt een dwangstoornis? ik voel me wel gedwongen

----------

